# Morning Sickness Gender Poll



## Housewife83

Hello all,

There are rumours going round that if you have bad morning sickness it means you are having a girl. I wanted to do a quick poll to see what your experience has been to try and see if that seems to be true!


----------



## MidnightSun

I am having a pink bundle and had Hyperemesis from weeks 5-16. Apparently it was due to my HCG levels being so high. At just 6 weeks they were 89,000.

Edited to say my Mum had bad sickness all through her pregnancy with my brother... I really don't think gender comes into it!


----------



## flumpsmummy

i had really bad m/s with this baby its a girl, but also had mild m/s with my last preg a boy and the preg before that i had no m/s a boy.xx


----------



## JLFKJS

I had no morning sickness at all and I'm expecting a little girl in July :)


----------



## Maze

I was in the hospital on a drip for hyperemesis and my OB was on call that night and came to check on me. We told her we found out we're having a girl, and she confirmed that there are instances where the extra estrogen can cause a chemical response that increases or aggravates morning sickness/stomach acid. 

She said it on her own, I didn't ask her about the gender having any weight. 


There is also a scientific study that proves women who are hospitalized for MS are more likely to be having a girl than a boy.


----------



## CharlieP

I haven't voted as I don't think my option is there. I was never actually sick but I was very nauseous with both pregnancies... I was more nauseous with this pregnancy (a girl) than I was with my first (a boy).


----------



## xxEMZxx

I had awful morning sickness with Liam. I don't think gender comes into it although I do know someone who was hospitalized for MS and did have a girl.


----------



## MissusCT

I had terrible morning sickness this time and I'm having a girl.

With my son I had hardly any!


----------



## Groovychick

I had mild morning sickness and am also having a girl.


----------



## Flake-y

There might well be a medical theory behind it, but there's no hard & fast rule; my friend had really bad sickness the whole way through & had a boy, & my MIL had really horrendous MS with her 2 sons! And my besto was quite sick & had a girl, & my mum had no sickness & had me! No way of knowing really!

I've had bad nausea but not actually been sick, don't know what I'm having yet tho!


----------



## Seity

My sister was sick through her entire pregnancy both times, both times girl.
I never felt even the least bit queasy and had a boy.
I don't believe that gender has anything to do with it though. I think it's just a matter of different people process hormones better than others.


----------



## ChristinaRN

I had no morning sickness with my first 3 pregnancies.....2 girls and a boy. Then this pregnancy did have it....and am having another boy. No correlation.....just an old wives tale.


----------



## we can't wait

I am expecting a girl & had AWFUL morning sickness :sick:


----------



## LockandKey

mild morning sickness, and it's a girl. I only threw up once, and then it pretty much died out as soon as I hit my 2nd trimester


----------



## Treelo

I had hypermemis for the whole pregnancy on my 1st son, spent a lot of time in hospital on drips, was dreadful.
I had mild morning sickness on my 2nd son it was bad enough and nausea lasted most of the day but it wasnt as bad as on DS1 and dint last for the whole pregnancy either like on my 1st son.

This time i have no sickness and only had a nausea for about a wk at the start. No idea what i am having yet.


I don't believe that gender has anything to do with it, its just another old wives tale.


----------



## teal

I had hyperemesis and I had a boy xx


----------



## Miss Duke

It was true for me - -I was horribly sick with my girl and fine with my boy! This time though I feel very sick a lot but haven't actually thrown up, so not sure what to think lol.


----------



## lucy_x

I had no morning sickness what so ever - infact i never even threw up whilst pregnant, As you can see from my sig, I have a little girl.


----------



## NuKe

i was sick once in my first pregnancy, and i was 38 weeks so i dont think that counts as MS :haha: i had a girl. and haven't been sick this time yet either.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

i honestly thnk it's just coincidence but in answer to the question yes i was sick when i was carrying violet, right up to about 15 weeks and it was horrendous, whereas with arf i was barely sick all, a little queasy from time to time :shrug:


----------



## tristansmum

boy no sickness.. lucky me!

Looking the poll results i think it old wives tale is false!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dukechick

I had the same type of morning sickness for both my son, and for my daughter who I'm pregnant with now.....


----------



## bump_wanted

I had hyperemesis (sp) through my whole pregnancy and was hospitaized i have a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Charlie189

I had quite bad night-time sickness, none on a morning, and shes a girl


----------



## Lozzy_Loo

i had no sickness apart from once at 16 weeks, other than that i just felt nauseous until about 14 weeks. mines a girl!


----------



## DMG83

morning, noon and night sickness for me and a little girlie in my belly!


----------



## emily86

I wasn't sick once with my son, but was terrible weeks 6-12 with this baby and its a pink one x


----------



## Ouverture

Depends on what you call 'bad'

I had some days I didn't want to move, my appetite was bad enough that I lost 5 pounds in the first tri, but I wouldn't say that I had 'BAD' morning sickness, kwim?

That said, I definitely was feeling green. . .and we're having a boy!


----------



## CLH_X3

looks like its all working out evenly


----------



## Lottie86

Pregnancy 1: I was horrendously sick (morning, noon and night) right from the start up until my c-section.... *BOY*

Pregnancy 2: As above and no doubt I will continue to be sick until my c-section in 2 weeks time....*GIRL*


----------



## Housewife83

Seems from the poll results there is no truth in the rumour!


----------



## suzie21

I have a little bit morning sickness ... so it should b both girl and boyy?


----------



## kerrie24

I havent voted,I had no morning sickeness with ds1,but severe morning sickness with dd and ds2!


----------



## Jellybean0k

I am commenting from my last pregnancy as I don't know what I'm having now but, I had hardly any morning sickness with my first, and had a girl.


----------



## Mother of 4

I had it with my girls and my boy.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I was sick morning,noon and night until around 20 weeks. It was really bad and I had a boy :) xx


----------



## Cleo

This is so interesting! They're all so close! I thought it would be way worse if having a girl, but I guess that's just another old wives tale!

I should have known really, I have a friend who had no ms for her first, horrid for her second, and they were both boys!


----------



## BabyKing

I'm having a boy and my MS was bad but not for a long period I had about a month where it was at it's peak and couldn't keep anything down. Glad I'm over that bit now lol


----------



## Jodie.82

I´m surprised the results are so close I believed this old wives tale! I felt sick constantly throughout my first pregnancy along with terrible heartburn every night and had a girl. Ive based my guess that this pregnancy is a boy on the fact that I have no morning sickness or heartburn!


----------



## Brockie

i had mild nausea with my son but was actually sick with my daughter x


----------



## hevGsd

I STILL have morning sickness now at 31weeks and I am having a girl :flower:


----------



## katrina1987

Thats absolute rubbish it depends on your body and down to each individual baby. I get sooo annoyed when people say ahhh youv'e been sick your having a girl. I was severly sick whilst carrying my first and hes a boy lol. Its actually a sign of a healthy baby. I have been sick just as much this time round but won't find out the sex till next month. Its all a falacy about the sickness and the sex of the baby


----------



## babydustcass

Poll seems to be looking pretty 50.50


----------



## bluehorse

This is SO true for me... I couldn't eat at all when I was pregnant with Grace, lost two stone and was hospitalised twice. I was sick 7 or 8 times a day, even on empty stomach up until around 24 weeks. After that it began to ease off but I was still being sick at least a couple of times a week until labour.

This time round I'm having a boy and although I was quite nauseaous up until week 15 and was sick a couple of times a week, it was NO WHERE NEAR as bad as first time round.


----------



## Pippin

I've never had bad morning sickness but it was definitely worse and longer with my girl than boy.


----------

